# So You think You are a Chosen One, Do Ya!



## Stahn Li (Mar 31, 2003)

“So you think you’re a chosen one, do ya”


The Continent of Alcemedia

       The southern regions of Alcemedia are blessed with fertile soil and its people live carefree lives. There are a total of eight nations in this region: Soma, Anock, Vantas, Junipen, Haval, Juka, Natros, and Tulara. The most powerful of these nations is Haval, which its capital, Caliban is thought of as the center of the world. Other nations look up to Haval for direction on world politics, and this great nations influence is felt all over the continent of Alcemedia.  
      With all their necessities taken care of the southern nations are able to focus on the arts, and the development of magic. There hasn’t been a war since the Great Goblin Wars ravage the continent nearly three hundred years ago. Caliban is home of the eight great wizard towers, each dedicated to a school of magic. This is where the arcane mages develop their arts, although they seldom bother with world politics. In Juka, the capital of Sela, stands the Ivory Tower. Here the new coming industrial mages research their magic. These industrial mages specialize in creating magical devices and beast to be used in everyday life. Their main focus is in developing transportation devices to aid in trade between the southern and northern nations of Alcemedia. It is no secret the arcane wizards resent this treatment of magic, but they have not yet taken any direct actions against the arcane mages. While the arcane mages currently possess untold powers, the industrial mages grow stronger day by day.
          In the north life is not so easy. The one nation within the north, Cantor is in constant struggle trying to feed is own people. With very little farm lands of their own Cantor must rely on trading with the south to feed its people. Haval has lead the other southern nations in restricting the amounts of food supplies sent to Cantor, thusly retaining power and allowing them to name their own prices. Cantor uses its mines and it’s eager work force to constantly produce goods for trades, which they desperetly exchange at unfair prices. This nation has tried to create expeditions to discover other continents and thusly find other trading partners, but so far all these expeditions have been lost at sea. Cantor suspects that Haval’s powerful navy may be to blame.
         The nation of Cantor is huge, and dwarfs the average southern nation. In fact Cantors population is even greater than the some of all eight of their abusive trading partners. The people of Cantors hatred grows deep towards there oppressors, and many call for war. However it would be impossible to feed an entire army once the trading stopped, so the nation is forced to starve.
          Between these two regions lie the trade nations of Dramog and Fruma. While geographically large these nations are sparsely populated. Although these nations can grow enough food to sustain themselves, they rely on serving as a medium of trade between the north and the south to support the rest of there economy. These trade nations have little influence on the events of Alcemedia.

          It now is early fall and the harvesting has just begun. The entire continent begins to stir as the trade routes become alive. However the clerics and shamans of the world begin to sense that something about this year is going to be quite different. 

Main Characters

Hradwick:  A Dark elf who had fought in the tail end of the Great Goblin Wars. His participation however came too late and he was not rewarded any of the spoils of war, although the goblins had taken most of it anyway. He is a skilled evocationist, and his bloodline was rewarded a magical enchantment for the deeds of his father. This enchantment gives a bright red glow to his hand, allowing him to evoke sleep upon whomever he touches. Hradwick was recently evicted from his Dark-elf home for not having the means to pay his debts. He travels now to the river city of Tollford in Anock to use his skill to earn a few coin.

Adjustments: A large human Barbarian. He was once a guard to a powerful shaman, however one day he was robbed of his sight by a magical accident. Since then Adjustments has lived among a community of bards, where he learned to develop his own sense of hearing from the bards musical skills. He also learn several other of their skills and now has become a bard himself, specializing in telling dirty jokes. His keen sense of hearing allows him to fight yet again, and now he seeks to spread fear amongst his foes, and merriment amongst his friends.




Chapter 1: How Do You Know Our Names?

It is said that every good adventure begins in a tavern. And no one believes this more than the management of Trite Tavern, a chain of pubs all across Alcemedia. At this local bar you can find food, drink, look at the back board to see who is hiring adventurers, and even by treasure maps, and who knows they might even lead to treasure!
      Hradwick is the first to enter this bar and finds it full of unemployed adventurers. He asks the barkeep if there is any work to be found here and is directed to the back board. Hradwick looks at the board with a large sign that reads “If you are with the local guard, please don’t read this board”. Hradwick examines the board and finds that the only one currently hiring is a smuggler named Hudong, who currently is not there.
      Just then a large man using the stick end of a scythe to avoid running into furniture clumsly approaches the bar. He is easily able to avoid the people but occasionally stumbles on the more silent chairs and tables. He ask the barkeep if there is anything for a brave adventurer to do around here.
      “Check the back board” the barkeep says as he points to the back of the tavern.
      “Where is it?” Adjustment replies, unflinching to the man’s pointing.
       “Over there,” the barkeep points again. Finally the barkeep grabs Adjustments by the shoulders and points him in the proper direction. “Ok, now walk forward”.
        Adjustments walks forward, stumbling over more furniture until he reaches the board. Of coarse he can’t read the board so he asks Hradwick to read the board to him.
        As Hradwick is reading the board to Adjustments, Hradwick notices that a man in the corner is staring at him. The two approach the staring man. As they draw closer they notice he is caring a glaive made of entirely of wood and wearing a fake set of Chainmail.
        “Sorry, I didn’t mean to stare it’s that you two look some much like Adjustments and Hradwick. They are two characters in a play that I’m in.”
         The two adventurers are taken aback by the fact this man knows their name. They ask for a copy of the script to the play which the starring man, named Edward, hands over.

The Day of the Demons

        In this poorly written and tritely heroic play Adjsutments and Hradwick are on a quest to save the world from an invading army of demons. They meet up with a heavily armored dwarf, a worg riding dark-elf/human paladin, and journey to collect several artifacts. In there quest to save the world the collect the legendary weapons of Gia, a magical orb, and find Valda a skilled warrior who teaches them an ancient technique. In there quest they encounter a villain named Donavan, played by Edwards, who they defeat in the end. The Finale of the play takes place on Dead Man’s Beach, a ten mile wide stretch of land with a mountainside to the west and ocean to the east, located in Haval. Despite its poor construction the resemblance of the characters to Adjustments and Hradwick can not be coincidental.

          After a brief discussion the party learns that the man who wrote the play lives in Paledor, a two weeks journey north from Tollford. Edwards is already joining a smuggling run up that way and tells the party to ask Hudong if they can come along. The adventurers negotiate with Hudong and agree to join the smuggling run to Paledor in exchange for a fee. 
          Adjustment, eager to demonstrate hi bardic skills, offers a gamble to Hudong. If Hudong can keep a straight face when Adjustment tells a joke, then Hudong must double his pay. If Hudong laughs, he must pay Adjustments double. Adjustment, confident in his ability, begins to tell a joke. What he failed to consider is that Hudong is a skilled smuggler and a master of deceit. Hudong easily keeps a straight face during Adjustments joke and Adjustments loses his future pay. The convoy leaves the next day.


----------



## Stahn Li (Mar 31, 2003)

*Chapter 1, Part2: Man, My PC's are Evil*

Chapter 1, Part 2: Man, My PC’s are Evil 


         There are two ways to smuggle grain on the continent of Alcemida. First is to use forged paper work to pose as legitimate traders. The second is to travel off-road and brave the perils of Gnoll raiders. If you use forgery, eventual the officials called the knights of the road are going to catch you. Quite frankly the savage Gnolls are easier to negotiate with.

        The adventurers set out using the smuggling route that Hudong had carefully planned. However they are quickly forced off this path by patrolling Knights of the Road. The party would be no match for these well trained knights, so the convey is forced to avoid them all together. Hudong presents the party with a less than appealing alternative. He suggests that they use an old path that was cut into the nearby forest by a once famous smuggler. Unfortunately this famed smuggler didn’t make this long path so that just anyone could use it. He had set a number of traps throughout the path, to prevent any other smugglers who tried to benefit from his hard work. Adjustments and Hradwick are able to negotiate additional compensation in exchange for scouting ahead for traps.
          Despite Adjustments blindness, his keen ears and quick reflexes aid him in avoiding the traps of the forest. However, the party quickly realizes that this forest holds other dangers.
           While trekking along the treacherous smugglers trail Adjustments keen ears warn the party yet again of oncoming danger. It appears the two giant wolf like creatures have begun stalking the party. Hradwick tries to speak with the monsters since he suspect that they are Worgs. Hradwick has fought along side these intelligent but savage wolves during the Great Goblin Wars. The two Worgs talk in turn and claim they will spare the smugglers if they are given the horses used to pull the carts. Hradwick begins to negotiate with the Worgs and even offers to help them slaughter the smuggler convey. Hradwick relays the negotiation to Adjustments in Demoinc, which oddly enough both Adjustments and Hradwick speak. Adjustments, heroically, has no objection to slaughtering the convoy for financial gain. The negotiations between Hradwick and the Worgs continue as Hudong becomes increasingly nervous.  Oddly enough its Hradwick greed, not his humanity, that saves the convoy. He is unable to reach an agreement with the Worgs. The giant wolves grow tired of diplomacy and attack.
         One Worg pounces on Adjustments from within the forest as another attacks Hradwick from behind. Hudong fires his crossbow, but is not skilled in fighting. Edwards, who is only an actor cowers under one of the carts. Hradwick quickly levitates out of his Worg attackers range while Adjustment draws his war scythe and attack one of the Worgs. Adjustments soon finds himself fighting to Worgs alone as the Worg attacking Hradwick gave up on his flying target and charges him instead. The Worgs quickly fall to Adjsutmetns might scythe along with Hradwick’s magical attacks and the convoy is saved, unaware of the treachery they almost faced.
         The party continues through the forest when they hear two large creatures clumsily advancing towards them. Hradwick convinces Edwards that their only chance of survival is if the all split up and run in separate directions. Edwards agrees and begins to run for his life. The rest of the convey, however, hides silently within the forests. Two Ogres emerge from the forest and begin their pursuit of Edwards, eventually catching him. The convoy uses this diversion to continue their trek.
         Finally the convey makes it out of the forest into the open plains. Now they must face the dangers of Gnoll raiders, who despite their large size, are skilled at hiding within the tall grass. After several days of traveling the come across a lone Gnoll standing out in the open.

        “ This means they want to negotiate.” explains Hudong. “They have others hidden within the tall grass, but they would rather receive tribute than loose their tribesman in combat. This is a common practice among their kind.”

        Hudong sends Hradwick to negotiate, in hopes a mage would be able to intimidate the savage Gnolls. Hudong instructs Hradwick on the goods they have brought for the very purpose of Gnoll’s tribute. Hradwick walks up to the scrawny Gnoll named Scrive. Scrive was forced to become a negotiator by his tribe, since his meager size prevented him from serving any other use. But Scrive has become a clever negotiator over the years and quickly convinces Hradwick into a large tribute settlement, much to Hudong’s dismay.

          A few days latter the convoy finally arrives in Paledor, with Edwards the actor as the only casualty. After Hradwick and Adjustments receive their pay for their escort job, they eagerly seek Myron the playwirte and his explanation for his play.


----------



## RangerWickett (Mar 31, 2003)

So that's how they got started, eh?    And I thought I'd helped reduce their viciousness, but they seemed to only be starting back then.  *sigh*

Hi, I play one of the characters who shows up in another . . . what, four, five sessions?


----------



## Stahn Li (Apr 6, 2003)

*Chapter 2: Enter Donavan*

Chapter 2: Enter Donavan


         Hradwick and Adjustments head straight to the merchant square to find the small theater were local actors perform their plays. They ask to speak with Myron, but find out he will not be in town for another two days. The two weary adventurers decide that this would be a good opportunity to rest. Adjustment finds a local church, whose priest will tend to his wounds for a small “donation”. Hradwick decides to shop for supplies.
         There are several merchants within the city of Paledor, and Hradwick takes particular interest in a Gnome selling his wares out of a small cart.

“Do you have anything interesting for sale?” ask Hradwick.
“Well, I sell a variety of trinkets. My specialty is in music boxes and small clocks”
“Would you happen to sell a clock small enough to be fastened to my wrist by a small strap of leather” ask Hradwick
“Yes”. Replies the Gnome as he pulls out a variety of swatches from his cart. “I sell these swatches all the time. There are quite popular these days.”
“Oh, really. Do you have one that can work under water?”
“Yup.” The Gnome pulls out a jar filled with water containing a swatch. “ Although it doesn’t work when you take it out of water.”
“How much for a swatch?”
“5gp”
“I’ll take it” Hradwick hands the gnome 5gp and takes the swatch.
“ Will you be buying a battery as well then?”
“ A battery”, asks the puzzled Hradwick.
“Yes, That swatch will only run for another two minutes without a battery”
“Oh, how much is a battery”
“50gp” replies the gnome. Hradwick walks away in discuss. He is more careful with the rest of his purchases that day. 

      Two days later Adjustments is feeling quite healthy. The two adventurers return to the theater in hopes to now speak with Myron. As they approach the theater they hear a man shouting at two actors.

“What do you mean Edwards hasn’t shown up yet. Who is going to play the part of Donavan?”  Myron spots the two adventures approaching them. “We already have actors for the parts of Adjustments and Hradwick, but your costumes are quite good.”

“We want to talk to you about this play you wrote”, says Hradwick as he pulls out his copy of the script. “It seems that the two of us are in it. My name IS Hradwick, and this IS Adjustments.”

Myron is stunned. “My visions were real! I.., I thought that it all was just a dream. That I was being.., being creative. If you’re real that means HE’S real too. You two must understand. I changed my visions for the play. In the end Donavan kills you both! My god, there he is now”. 

      Myron is frozen with terror as he sees three people approaching him. One of them resembles Edwards the actor, except his glaive and armor look very real. To his right is a female dark elf dressed in robes, and to his left is a large human who has a cloak draped over his full plate armor in a pathetic attempt to look in inconspicuous. 

      “You are the playwrite, Myron.”, asks Donavan in a stern voice. Myron doesn’t reply. “You are going to have to come with us.” The cloaked man grabs Myron by the arm and starts to forcefully lead him away.


----------



## alsih2o (Apr 6, 2003)

this is so odd.....and addictive.

 i am, well, i am a lot of things where this is concerned, but the relevant one would be HOOKED. i will be tuning in frequently for this nasty goodness


----------



## Stahn Li (Apr 7, 2003)

*Chapter 2 Part 2:*

Chapter 2 Part 2:           Welcome to the Order of the Black Phoenix. 
                                                 You will not enjoy your Stay


After Donavan and his cohorts get some distance, Adjsutments and Hradwick decide to pursue them from afar, trying to be unseen. However their unskilled pursuit is quickly noticed.

“Those two that are following us”, Donavan says calmly, “ Bring them down and take them with us.” With that his two cohorts, Umbar and Ashanda head towards the adventurers. Umbar removes his cloak, reveling a series of sharp spikes on his right shoulder. Umbar charges Adjustments, baring his shoulder down on him. Adjustments reels from the blow. Before he can recover Umbar draws his mace and strikes Adjustments, bringing him down. 
            Hradwick cast levitate and flies forty feet in the air to avoid a similar fate. Ashanda quickly takes to the air herself and stops ten feet in front of Hradwick.

“This can not end well for you”, Ashanda says in a whispering voice
“I can see that” replies Hradwick.  Ashanda then calmly extends her hand, and elegantly snaps her fingers. With that simply gesture Hradwick realizes his levitate has just been dispelled. He falls forty feet to the ground and is out cold.

           Hradwick and Adjsutments awake in a small inn. Next to them is Myron, who is already badly beaten. All three of them are tied to chairs. In front of them is Donavan, Ashanda, Umbar, and two other soldiers dressed in black.

“So this “play” came to you in a dream, and you know little else than what is in it.” Donavan says, holding a script.

“Yes” whimpers Myron
“What about the other chosen one, the one the Order of the Dawn follows. Did you have any visions of Gregor”
“ Yes. You killed him too.”
“That makes sense, because I do plan to kill him. Do you know where he is?”
“I had visions of him in Azil forest, about a week before Guba’s day.”
“That doesn’t give us much time” Ashanda whispers to Donavan.
“Then we have to leave right away” Donavan says as he begins to collect his traveling gear. “One more thing, do you know where Valda is?”
“No”
“Then that concludes your usefulness” Donavan says as he draws his glaive and beheads Myron.
“Was that wise. He might have had more information” Ashanda says to Donavan. 

“I was more concerned with secrets he could tell others. There are some things I don’t want the rest of the Order to know just yet. Abus, go and get Krelous. We will need him to interrogate these two properly. He will be perfectly willing to come. He has a new spell he has been wanting to try out. Enwan you guard these two. The three of us have to leave now.” With that everyone leaves the building except Enwan, who pulls up a chair and sits as he takes watch.

         After fifteen minutes Hradwick decides its time to escape.  With a spell imbued on is magical red hand he casts burning hands, searing himself, but also burning his ropes. Enwan rises to his feet in surprise, but doesn’t have time to move before Hradwick casts a web spell and entangles him. Enwan struggles to free himself from the web’s coils as Hradwick unties Adjustmetns. The moment Enwan is free, Adjustments comes down on him with the back end of his scythe, returning him to the web’s entanglement.
         “Now you are going to answer some of our questions” Hradwick explains.

       Enwan tells his interrogators that the Order of the Black Phoenix is a fanatical group. Their sole mission is to create a war that will test the human race. There belief is that they can create a war so terrible that only the strong and righteous will survive, and that they will desire only peace in the wake of the world’s destruction. From the ashes of destruction a utopian society will emerge. They’re clerics heard of a demon invasion and have dedicated themselves to aid this invasion to accomplish there goals. There main concern is with the Order of Dawn and their chosen one Gregor, who legend has it, is destined to stop the demons. The Order of the Black Phoenix doesn’t believe in Myron’s visions and doesn’t view Hradwick and Adjsutments as a sincere threat.
           Hradwick and Adjustments begin to head out, leaving Enwan entagled. “Aren’t you going to kill me!”, Enwan yells. “ If you don’t Krelous is going to torture me for my failure. Please don’t leave me stuck like this.” Hradwick and Adjsutments are unmoved and ignore their foes pleads. 
            The two adventurers decide they must first flee the city, although they have no idea where to go next. They know Donavan will be in Azil forest soon. But they are no match even for his henchmen, and they haven’t even seen Donavan fight himself! Still they know Krelous will be following them, they  will plan further once there safe from him.


----------



## Stahn Li (Apr 11, 2003)

*Chapter 2 Part 3 Oh, the Play says Itch is going to be our Friend...*

Chapter 2 Part 3: Oh, the Play Says Itch is Going to be our Friend…


Hradwick and Adjustements flee the city of Paledor on foot, knowing that a necromancer named Krelous will be anxious to conduct his scheduled interrogation.  The two adventurers assume their pursuers will have access to horses and trackers and grow increasingly concerned about their plight. As they desperately run a small imp appears by Hradwick’s right shoulder, smiling as he flutters in pace with the two.  
         “Hello Hradwick and Adjsutments, my name is Itch. We are going to be good friends.” says the odd Imp. Hradwick recalls from the play this creature who befriends them and becomes a type of comic relief through out the play.
       “Hello Itch. I would be glad to have a friend like you” Hradwick says as he stops running. “You know our names? Did you happen to read Myron’s play?”
       “Yes, Myron. Pity about him. And pity for you as well. You know there is a necromancer chasing you. He doesn’t have good intentions for when he catches up with you.”
       “Yes we know. Well, since your our friend and all could you help us evade him.”
        “Yes I could. Do you know what friends do. They play games together. Lets play a game.”
        “We Don’t really have time for that” Hardwick says.
        “Oh, but you’ll like this game. It will be fun. It is called Hollywood Squares.” As Itch says this he magically disappears. In front of the two adventurers a huge square appears with nine chambers each holding a different species of monster.  Itch reappears in front of the odd square now dressed in a tuxedo and holding a small microphone (not that the PC’s know what a microphone is). 

The Monsters are

1 Kobold                     6 Brownies         1 Harpy        

 1 Rust monster           1 Minotaur        2 Bugbears      

 3 Ghouls                    1 Ettercap           1 Ogre       

         “Welcome to Hollywood Squares. Today we have two contestants desperately evading a necromancer named Krelous. Hradwick and Adjustments.” The two stunned contestants find themselves know standing behind a small both. “ There opponents today will be two demons sent from the plane of Hell.” As Itch says this a second booth appears with two demons standing behind it. Itch explains the rules of the popular game show. Each contestant will select a square and combat the monster within it. If they win there team is awarded the square, if they lose their opponent is awarded the square. The first to make a line of three squares win.
            “The prize is a free teleportation to safety away from Krelous, your pursuer. The penalty for losing is DEATH!!!!! Ok lets play Hollywood Squares!

         “Well Begin with a coin toss to see who goes first. Hradwick for  team circle call it.” Itch says as he flips a coin.
          “Tails”, replies the still confused Hradwick.
          “ It’s heads team “X” gets to select their first square. The two demons discuss for a moment and one demon replies. “

          “We’ll go with the kobold. One of the demons is magically teleported from his both into the open plains where he is face to face with the lone kobold. The demon snickers to himself on how easily he will be awarded the first square. The kobold begs for his life as the demon advances towards him. Just as the demon raises his sword the kobold transforms into huge red dragon. The dragon scoffs at the demon as he crushes it with ease underneath its huge claw. The dragon disappears as the demon is magically returned to his booth, unharmed despite the fact he was just smeared on the ground moments before.
            “Team x you have failed to win the square. Circle gets the Square! Hradwick, now it is your turn to select the square.” Hradwick decided he will try to control the center square despite the minotaur’s menacing presence. Hradwick is teleported out of his booth and onto the battlefield. Knowing he would not last long in a toe to toe fight Hradwick casts levitate moments before the minotaur reaches him. The minotaur snarls and throws his axe, hitting Hradwick and almost knocking him out. The wounded mage levitates even higher as his foe begins to collect rocks and throws them at him in frustration. At a safe height, Hradwick begins to cast various spells to kill his foe. It takes almost every single the mage has before the huge beast finally slumps down in defeat.
           “Circle gets the square” exclaims Itch. “Team X your up.”
           “We’ll go with the Ogre for the block” replies the other demon. The demon bravely confronts the Ogre, fueled by the fact that if he loses this square the punishment is death. After a brief but intense combat the demon brings the Ogre down.
               “X gets the square!” Next Adjustments selects the 6 brownies, paying no head to Hradwick’s warning of their magical nature. Adjustments then finds himself surrounded by six tiny brownies. These small creatures attack first sending a small puff of blinding dust into his eyes. This doesn’t bother Hradwick at all since he has been blind for years. He counterstrikes and cuts two brownies in half in one swoop. The brownies however quickly realizes that Adjsutments uses his hearing to target them, and they all go silent at once. Adjsutments is confused as he can no longer hear his opponents and has no idea where they are. Another puff of dust is hurled towards Adjsutments, this time a sleeping powder. The powerful barbarian resists the magical affect and takes out the offending brownie. The brownies again use the same attack, but adjustments shrugs off his sleepiness and again kills another. The brownies now desperate climb on top of the huge man, who grabs them both with ease and crushes their frail bodies.
              “circle gets the square. Team x your are up once again.” The demons select the spider like ettercap as their next opponent. However the battle does not go well for them as the ettercap quickly entangles the demon and strikes at it with its venomous bite, killing the demon while it is still entangled.
           “Circle controls the Board! Congradulations team circle you have won the game. Al tell our departing guest what they won”.  Another demon holding a microphone appears out of nowhere.
             “Well, Itch our runner ups receive the home version of Hollywood Squares. Also they get a life time supply of supply of pudding, which in this case is no pudding at all since they will have to be killed for losing the game.
               One of the contestant demons grabs the micorphone from his booth and says. “We’ll we just didn’t bring our A game today. I thought we had it there for a moment, but it just wasn’t our day. Congratulations to the winners, hope you enjoy your life.” Then the two demons erupt into a ball of fire.
            “Glad to see them die such good sports. We’ll Al tell our winners what they have one.”
            “Okay Itch, our winners will receive as a special prize, this magical beaker.”  A succubus appears and elegentaly holds up a small beaker that was resting on a pedistal. “This magical beaker”, Al continues, “holds an infinite amount of potions. Our contestants can use it twice per day, however the contents of the potion is determined completely at random. While usually helpful, some of these  potions contain  harmful affects. Also our contestants win a free teleportation to safety. Thank all of you for watching Hollywood Squares.”
               At that Instant Hradwick and Adjustments are teleported. As they regain there barrings, Hradwick notices that they are now in the middle of a giant swamp.
                 Hradwick mutters to himself, “Figures”.


----------



## RangerWickett (Apr 11, 2003)

Well, we didn't actually have a game, so this is the next best thing.


----------

